# oil buring problem, help



## Vdubbin01GTi (Nov 24, 2008)

i have a 98 audi v6 with 172k on it, i know its alot of miles but what do you think is causing me to burn oil.. rings ? not sure. looking for ideas. im looking into replacing the motor if need be and was wondering if anyone has swapped an s4 motor and tranny into an a4. let me know what you think. thanks guys


----------



## Vdubbin01GTi (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: oil buring problem, help (Vdubbin01GTi)*

bump..


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: oil buring problem, help (Vdubbin01GTi)*

How much are you burning? Are you using synthetic or conventional - and what grade? Have you tried 20W50 in the summer, and 15W40 in the winter?


----------



## Vdubbin01GTi (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: oil buring problem, help (feels_road)*

im using conventional right now i guesss. just got the car maybe a week and half ago. not sure what grade. i just put in the lucas oil stabilizer to see if that will work. going to do an oil change prob tomorrow. syn . ill put the 15w40 in now ? im not burning that much. it took half a quart tops a week ago, and i check it day before yesterday and it was down about half down the dip stick ( between the marks)


----------



## Vdubbin01GTi (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: oil buring problem, help (Vdubbin01GTi)*

bump..


----------



## walkingfool (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: oil buring problem, help (Vdubbin01GTi)*

There's three ways to burn oil, as I'm sure everyone here knows already. You can burn oil through the PCV system, through worn valve stem seals, or through worn rings.
The classic way to test the rings is to run a compression test on all cylinders. Then give each cylinder a squirt of oil and re-test the compression. If the compression does not improve with oil helping to seal the rings, then you can conclude that the rings are OK.
Worn rings would be reasonable with your mileage.
Keep us posted.


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: oil buring problem, help (Vdubbin01GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubbin01GTi* »_im using conventional right now i guesss. just got the car maybe a week and half ago. not sure what grade. i just put in the lucas oil stabilizer to see if that will work. going to do an oil change prob tomorrow. syn . ill put the 15w40 in now ? im not burning that much. it took half a quart tops a week ago, and i check it day before yesterday and it was down about half down the dip stick ( between the marks)

Synthetic is a better lubricant, but is lighter and will increase consuption. The seals in your car have seen conventional probably most their life and synthetic may leak by the seals. I use 20/50 conv in my Audi 174,800 and it consumes a quart every 1200 miles. Rarely do I see any smoke.
Just keep it full http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubbin01GTi (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: oil buring problem, help (litesleeper)*

so i was fixing the flex pipes today on the audi and i noticed a few drops up on my engine. no idea what it is but i will take pictures and post. i may not be buring oil after all. i think its leaking somewhere but it falls on the exhaust. hense the no marks on the ground. bare with me it might be a few days before i get back underneith the car. thanks guys. will do all the above. !


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: oil burning problem, help (Vdubbin01GTi)*

Check your PCV system for function. If the hoses are clogged, it will cause pressure to build in the valve covers, causing leaks around the VC gaskets or through the cam chain tensioner gaskets. Frequently it is the cam chain tensioner gasket on the passenger side of the engine at the rear of the engine leaking on the manifold for the oil burning smell.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: oil burning problem, help (tryin2vw)*

cam seals


----------



## Vdubbin01GTi (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: oil burning problem, help (Slimjimmn)*

i had it up on the lift yesterday fixing my exhaust leak and look up on the backside of the engine passenger side and saw where oil has dripped from. cant really tell from where but i would say your prob right. is this a b**** to fix ?


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: oil burning problem, help (Vdubbin01GTi)*

If its that little half moon or the cam tentioner gasket then yes they are a PITA to replace. You'll have to remove the cams and tentioner to get to both of them, which is gonna require a special tool and a bit of know how. Its not hard, its just takes alot of time to make sure you're doing it right. 
Make sure you know exactly where the leak is coming from before yout start planning a fix. It would suck to do all that work to find out the oil was coming from the Valve cover gasket! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jthmz (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: oil burning problem, help (MEDEL514)*

I also ran into this problem, i burned two quarts in 10 days. I concluded that it was the heat burning it? When I would park my car white smoke would come out from the bottom of the engine and when i would take off the oil cap a lot of white smoke would come out. Since the weather has cooled down a lot it barely happens and my oil is a lot more stable.


----------

